# Sitebuilder doesn't like Firefox



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Hi, all. I'm building a website using Yahoo Sitebuilder because I thought it would be easiest to publish to my Yahoo site using Yahoo's own tool. I'm quickly realizing that Sitebuilder is for people who really don't want to see the structure of their sites. But, I have to throw something up fast, since my service mark (like a trademark, but for the web business) is up for review any minute and a visit to my site may make the difference as to whether it's granted.
I have a few questions, but, for now, just one: when I add a background sound using Sitebuilder, I can hear the sound on the web only if I use Internet Explorer. In Firefox, there's no sound, just a note at the top of the page that an additional plugin is required to see some of the site's contents. However, when I looked at Sitebuilder's troubleshooting section, it says only that I may need Media Player, Real Player or Quicktime. I have those. I tried using this, which I found on another TSG user's thread: embed src="sounds/foo.mp3" hidden="true" autostart="true", but substituting the sound for my own, with the location of it on my computer. That didn't work.
I hope someone can tell me how to use a background sound that will play when someone comes to my site, then stop, in all browsers. Thanks, sooo appreciate your help! Shoshana


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I am sure Sitebuilder does not allow for folders ouside of the root of the web site. Upload your audio file to the root directory and use embed src="filename.whatever" hidden="true" autostart="true"

The file will not play off of your computer because it is not supposed to access files via your directory structure, it uses the web servers directory structure in relation to files.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

This is confusing. First of all, the audio file _will_ play on my computer if I use Internet Explorer browser. The string you suggest is exactly what I tried to use, adding it as html code in the area allowed for that. The sound file is there within the program itself, listed as a sound file. It's also, of course, on my C drive. What I don't know how to do, beyond what I've done, is upload my audio file to the root directory. So, since Sitebuilder is a very hands-off program, I have no idea where the root directory is. I feel like such a dunce. Thanks for helping, Rockn. Shoshana


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Just want to clarify:
I'm using Yahoo Sitebuilder to build my web page and it's set up to play background sounds in Internet Explorer only, in spite of what it's help section tells me. I can hear the background sound I put on the page (it's not an annoying loop, just a one-time welcome!) and I can hear it if I use Internet Explorer to go to my page, but not if I go to my page in Firefox.
I have tried to put html code into the section that's in Sitebuilder, adding "embed src="mysound.midi" hidden="true" autostart="true", but that doesn't work. If I put the complete address of my sound on my own computer, starting with C:, it still doesn't work. I need to find a way to make this sound play for every visitor to my page. I know Sitebuilder is very rudimentary, but I had to throw something up fast, as the name of my site is up for review as a "service mark" (like a Trademark) and the powers-that-be will be dropping into my website any minute to check if I'm really doing business under that name.
I sure hope you experts can give me an idea about this...I despair of reaching the support at Yahoo, which is well buried and usually gives a canned answer that's totally off-topic. Thanks! Shoshana


----------



## -MaDcOw- (Aug 3, 2005)

I think you shouldn't use it at all. I hate it when i'm listening to music on the comp and then a webpage plays a sound, especially if i've got the music on loud.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

My sound is not music. My sound plays just for a few seconds when you get to the site. I don't want to reveal what the sound is because it's original and goes with the theme of the page. But, I'm am absolutely sure that nobody who is listening to music will be the least bit annoyed by hearing this entrance sound. I hate pages that play insistent music, myself. Thanks, MaDcOw.
If anyone has the answer to my problem, please, please send me a reply. Time is fleeting! I was up till midnight last night working on the site and probably will do the same tonight. Shoshana


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Can you post the url I will see if I can hear it in FF


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi,

I am actually experiencing the same problem (but im using mp3 file, trying to create a playlists) and Im about to try this info I found. hope it would give u some idea. 

here's the site: http://www.boutell.com/newfaq/creating/playlist.html



> *What about audio/mpeg? Shouldn't it be audio/mpegurl?* In theory, yes! In practice, no, because Firefox for Windows doesn't recognize audio/mpegurl (or audio/x-mpegurl, or any other spelling or punctuation variation, trust me I tried). The user is told there is no plug-in, and the plug-in finder fails. With audio/mpeg, which strictly speaking should only be used for actual .mp3 files and other MPEG audio files, the file reaches the attention of the user's audio player, which does the right thing because all major MP3 players are smart enough to recognize a .m3u file when they open one. It's not pretty, but it really works. I tested this in my lab and was successful with:


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Sequal17: well, it's embarrassing to post the URL, first because the site is far from finished and a mess right now, and second because I've been changing around the sound file, trying many different ones, WAV, midi, etc. hoping one might work...so the one that's on there right now isn't the one I really wanted. 
JDub86, I'm going to the site you posted right now to see what I can learn! Thanks beyond thanks to you guys. Here's the *blush* URL: www.wordstorms.com


----------

